# Almond Eggs.



## The Teej (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey all. On my degree course we get to learn some stuff in 3DS Max, so I'm currently in the process of doing just that. Along the way, we get shown various techniques and tutorials. One of my latest ones was a "Bowl and Egg" tutorial, where the point of the tutorial was to teach you about texture properties for surfaces and the different types of lighting. I finished the tutorial, and I ended up with a glass table and a bowl with some... really gone off looking eggs. So I searched around on the internet for eggs and made a quick-and-easy egg texture in photoshop. The only problem was, no light was getting to the inside of the bowl. Great :/

In the end I moved my main light source to the top of the bowl, and shoved an omni light to where the main light source was, and the final thing turned out great! The only thing is, as I've shown it people, due to the size of the eggs a lot of people have said they actually look like almonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hence the name Almond Eggs, hehe. Here it is:




(thumbnail, of course).

What do you guys think? Feedback, comments? It was just a random tut and nothing progressive, bear in mind.

If anyone really likes it, I'll gladly re-render the image into your wallpaper size, although you'll have to give me a few days because I don't have 3DS Max at home.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hm, not bad, not bad at all. I really like the texture of the bowl. Also, the the others are right, those do look a bit small to be eggs; calling them almonds seems like a pretty solid fit. There's some rough edges around image and the "almonds" could look a bit more almond-y (a line or two, here or there). However how the image itself is done in such a way that your eye is caught by the bowl and the table, so it's not immediately noticeable. Nice work.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe people thought they were almonds because of the shape? I ain't seen no eggs that look that shape... ( that I've eaten )


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah well, they're actually designed to be eggs, so I'll probably scale them up instead of retexturing them. Also, what rough edges? If you mean the bowl, that's due to a bad welding situation before I applied the NURMS sub-division. It looked worse without, though.

EDIT: shaun - yeah, the eggs are a pretty weird shape, actually. I'll probably resize and then rerender


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 25, 2008)

looks good, i've done some texturing in 3ds Max before

and yeah they do look like almonds.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like something I ate once ( Not eggs) or like stones that you find near water usually , Great stones for water skipping ... or like eggs , But I find them more like eggs if it was white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job with the lights , shade and the effects you made with the glass REALLY liked it.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely take them into consideration, I might even do a retouch.


----------



## drock360 (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW!  Thats sick homie!  Keep making those!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 29, 2008)

it looks good, but why eggs in a bowl?

Just wondering, the first thing I'd put in the bowl would be fruit or cereal.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 29, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> it looks good, but why eggs in a bowl?
> 
> Just wondering, the first thing I'd put in the bowl would be fruit or cereal.



The tutorial I followed was to put eggs in a bowl, I really don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just followed it at the time


----------



## Little (Mar 30, 2008)

that's hot


----------

